# This might be bad -_-



## RobSchuele247 (Oct 17, 2011)

Okay so, today I was gazing at my fish, and Lately I have noticed that one of my danios seems to be less active and looks like hes tired all the time. One thing I have noticed is he is not a colorful as my other fish, and does not try to swim to the top of the tank when i feed like all the other ones do. Also I might be a little off but, it kinda looks like his tail/fin is starting to droop down a little like it's limp..... I dunno, Kinda searched it up a little bit but all i could do was find stuff on TB, and i am not entirely sure that's what it is.

So should i quarantine this fish and watch it, because if it is TB i know it is super infectious, And i do not want to chance anything especially for my other fish, also any info on TB is welcome.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Sounds like maybe damage. If it was fish tb I would imagine it was brought in by the new fish.


----------



## RobSchuele247 (Oct 17, 2011)

Here is the best pic i could get of the fish as they are danios yah know lol


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

I found this on fish TB: Aquarium FD - Fish Tuberculosis (Curved Spine) - Disease Identification, Diagnosis & Treatment

Do you find that it's eyes bulge at all?


----------



## RobSchuele247 (Oct 17, 2011)

The only thing i can really notice is the curved spine. Susan told me earlier that it could just be an injury. Although he is kind of slow/not moving at all but, does not sit at the top of the aquarium. His eyes aren't bulging. He is a little discolored but, it kind of looks just faded. Also, I read on there that it is hard to get infected as a human which I hope is true because I siphoned the tank and, I use my mouth. I can't really tell whether he is eating regularly or not because, he only eats when the food sinks like I said earlier. I am really confused and, I know that picture sucked. So, any kind of help farther on is great.

Like I said if it comes down to it I have a hospital/Quarantine tank I can place him in to monitor him more closely.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

I'd put him in a QT tank until you figure out what's wrong. If everyone else looks healthy, you _may_ be lucky and he may be the only sick one.

What are the water params'? Ammonia, Nitrite and Nitrate?


----------



## RobSchuele247 (Oct 17, 2011)

Ammonia .25ppm, nitrite 0ppm, Nitrate 0-5ppm, and i just did a 20% PWC so i haven't tested again yet.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

QT tank, turn the heat up slowly to 82 or so and add a bit of aquarium salt... see if that helps at all.


----------



## RobSchuele247 (Oct 17, 2011)

Thanks a lot holly, you, Susan, and Bev were really helpful with all of this, I will try that and see what happens and let you guys know.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

Hope he turns out to be ok, Rob!


----------



## RobSchuele247 (Oct 17, 2011)

Thank you, summer! 

-He is not eating now I added aquarium salt and i am raising the temp slowly it is at about 79 degrees right now, hopefully he gets better, but it doesnt look good.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Why would you turn up heat? This is not ich, right? If it is injury, I thought I remember reading there is no reason for heat increase, just normal temp.


----------



## RobSchuele247 (Oct 17, 2011)

jrman83 said:


> Why would you turn up heat? This is not ich, right? If it is injury, I thought I remember reading there is no reason for heat increase, just normal temp.


I was recommended it, I dunno. If you don't think i need to do that I can always shut it off and it will go back down i haven't raised it much, it's still pretty normal.

-I don't mean to sound stupid or anything, I was just taking recommendations, so anything that will help is great.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Well....if you have an injured fish you add something like stress zyme, which I think has aloe, that helps with the healing. If it is a diseased fish, you add a med. Adding meds in of itself will deplete oxygen from your tank....the same thing increased temp will do - doing both can be too much for your fish. Either way, I see no reason personally going above 79 or so, which is within their normal range.

I was just asking the question because I couldn't figure out why. If it is ich, then keep going.


----------



## RobSchuele247 (Oct 17, 2011)

Yeah, I know what you mean, I am sure he does not have ick, but i don't know if its and injury. It might be, but i know he isn't eat so, i will just leave the temp at what it is. Just trying to figure this mess out that's all.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I had a female Platy once that I was trying to catch and put into a breeder tank. She forced herself into this tight spot and sort of got stuck. I got her out, but when I did the fish was bent at almost a 90 degree angle, like an "L", and could not straighten herself out without help. I tried to do it myself and although it helped, the fish was never right again and eventually got worse and I had to euthanize. It was some type of muscular injury brought on by the heavy exertion of trying to get away from me. Not saying that is what your fish has, but it does happen and I know Danios are hyper, in general.

If it were my fish, I would just watch it. See if it improves and if it is still eating normal. If not, then maybe consider putting down. Only what I would do...not suggesting.


----------



## RobSchuele247 (Oct 17, 2011)

Well, i know what you mean there because he isn't eating and i don't want him to suffer. It's just so hard to believe he had that happen, but i think he was hurt before he came to me, and i can't put in back in the big tank because he can't swim right. soooooo.....


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Just watch him a few days...see if he improves. He may start eating again and can go weeks without food.


----------



## RobSchuele247 (Oct 17, 2011)

Yeah i know he can go awhile with out food, thanks for the help really needed it. I'll watch him and hopefully the little guy can get better.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Sorry Ben. Bev and I just thought a slight temp' increase may help the fish heal a bit if it was an illness... we're not sure what it is.... we didn't mean so high that the aeration is depleted, lol.

I hope he's doing better today Rob! Don't worry about food, they go days with out finding food in the wild.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Its okay, I just wondered what it was for. If you guys have read that upping the temp speeds healing of an injury, then post the info.


----------



## RobSchuele247 (Oct 17, 2011)

He is swimming more in this tank, he isn't eating and, he starting to go to the top of the tank [email protected]


----------



## RobSchuele247 (Oct 17, 2011)

Awwwwwwwww, maaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnnn! Guys he just passed about five minutes ago..... bye bye little dude R.I.P


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

sorry rob


----------



## RobSchuele247 (Oct 17, 2011)

It's okay summer. He will be happy I tried my best for him.


----------



## RobSchuele247 (Oct 17, 2011)

His end symptoms were, Worse swimming (like, wobble and one fin wasn't moving right), staying at the top, and still not eating.

--If this matters much, When he died he like curled (well like a Uish shape) and sank he did not float...


----------

